# Hornet's Send Em To The Pine Distance Shoot -- Week 3



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Let's get this party started :banana:

I don't know about this shooting in the AM thing....I am an evening shooter when it comes to indoors. Let's hope I can get them all in the paper this week :chortle:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Let's get this party started :banana:
> 
> I don't know about this shooting in the AM thing....I am an evening shooter when it comes to indoors. Let's hope I can get them all in the paper this week :chortle:


bring on tyhe excuses ho


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

alright folks....that's enough practice. Looks like everyone is here that is coming. I think we lost some shooters this week because of the cold and some of the bigger shoots :noidea:

Hang fresh targets and we will start the 1st practice end. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Last practice end.....

bzzzzzzz


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah spoon was teary eyed about wind and cold in nc


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

By the way...this week may run a little longer since we only have 14 shooters. I can only cut down one shooter per end or we won't make it all the way through. :doh:

May have to throw in a little wrinkle for the finals :wink:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

This morning stuff is WAY too early. Luckily, I'm confident I'll be sitting soon. LOL.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #1*

bowhunter _va 32 
hdracer 33 
Marcus 32 
maskn 31 
Sten 32 
Groovy 30 
Hornet 32 
hardcorebowtech 33 
X Hunter 33 
Brad HT 32 
erdman41 32 
wolfman_73 32 
treeman65 31 
FoggDogg 32 


and that concludes the 1st end.....I guess Groovy wasn't in a groove yet....But it's PINE time for you my friend anyway. :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> This morning stuff is WAY too early. Luckily, I'm confident I'll be sitting soon. LOL.


with only ONE going to the Pine at a time....you may actually make it more then 2 ends this week :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> yeah spoon was teary eyed about wind and cold in nc


I don't want to hear any crying from the NC Crew....still no scores from any of them :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #2*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 
hdracer – 33 32 
Marcus – 32 33 
maskn – 31 32 
Sten – 32 33 
Hornet – 32 31 
hardcorebowtech - 33 32 
X Hunter – 33 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 
erdman41 – 32 33 
wolfman_73 – 32 31 
treeman65 – 31 31 
FoggDogg – 32 29 

Man it sure is Foggy on the PINE this morning.....I guess you were right :chortle: Those of us that had a hiccup with a 31 sure do thank you this morning. :wink:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL. I expected some doughnuts over here. WTH? LOL.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

FoggDogg said:


> LOL. I expected some doughnuts over here. WTH? LOL.


ouch''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> LOL. I expected some doughnuts over here. WTH? LOL.


Food is supposed to be provided by the 1st two shooters to the PINE. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #3*

Now that all the Fogg is gone from the line....we can see to shoot. :chortle:

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 
hdracer – 33 32 30 
Marcus – 32 33 31 
maskn – 31 32 32 
Sten – 32 33 33 
Hornet – 32 31 32 
hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 
X Hunter – 33 32 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 
erdman41 – 32 33 32 
wolfman_73 – 32 31 31 
treeman65 – 31 31 32 


Time for my man HD to RACE on over to the PINE.....no running with arrows though. That's dangerous. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 
Marcus – 32 33 31 32 
maskn – 31 32 32 33 
Sten – 32 33 33 31 
Hornet – 32 31 32 32 
hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 
X Hunter – 33 32 32 33 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 33 
erdman41 – 32 33 32 31
wolfman_73 – 32 31 31 31 
treeman65 – 31 31 32 31 

Looks like we have to have a 4 way shoot off to figure out who the next person is that needs to break out the tweezers :grouphug:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4 shootoff*

Sten – 33

erdman41 – 31 

wolfman_73 – 31 

treeman65 – 32 

Good shooting Sten and treeman.....:clap: You two others couldn't handle the pressure I guess....so you get to do it again....don't shoot a crappy 31 again or your both going to the PINE :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4 shootoff 2*

erdman41 – 31 

wolfman_73 – 31 

Seriously.....

come on you two....one of you man up and shoot some Xs already. :embara:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sten – 33
> 
> erdman41 – 31
> 
> ...


 hey im trying to shake oof years of shooting foam.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4 shootoff 3*

erdman41 – 33 

wolfman_73 – 29

Ohhhh...the pressure. Someone stepped up :clap: some choked. :chortle: It's PINE time for Wolfman Jack....:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #5*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 32 
Marcus – 32 33 31 32 32 
maskn – 31 32 32 33 30 
Sten – 32 33 33 31 33 
Hornet – 32 31 32 32 32 
hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 32 
X Hunter – 33 32 32 33 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 33 33 
erdman41 – 32 33 32 31 31 
treeman65 – 31 31 32 31 32 

Sorry...but no matter how hard we try....you can't MASK a 30 :doh: But tape on the pants can help with SPLINTERS :wink:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

This next end is going to be bad for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 32 31
Marcus – 32 33 31 32 32 32 
Sten – 32 33 33 31 33 33 
Hornet – 32 31 32 32 32 32 
hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 32 33 
X Hunter – 33 32 32 33 32 33 
Brad HT  – 32 32 32 33 33 32 
erdman41 – 32 33 32 31 31 31 
treeman65 – 31 31 32 31 32 32 

and it looks like we have another shootoff. :doh: bowhunter and erdman....back to the line. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy crap....how did that happen? That loud crash was X Hunters bow falling off the rack.....the Ghost of LAS is back. :fear: His scope just snapped off the sight :mg:

the champ is out....:faint:

So it looks like bowhunter and erdman get a free pass.....and it looks like we won't have a three-peat this week  

X Hunter run home and get your other scope and head to LAS....or just buy a new one when you get there. Good luck this weekend my friend :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And now for the TWIST :mg:

Since it's the weekend of the LAS Classic....in honor of this GREAT shoot....probably the best shoot in the country.....maybe anyplace. We will be going to a shoot up to determine the winner this week. That's right folks....we are about to have some in your face... head to head... Come Get You Some action :mg: 

Ding Ding.... :set1_punch:


bowhunter _va VS Marcus 

Sten VS Hornet 

hardcorebowtech VS Brad HT 

erdman41 VS treeman65


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy crap....how did that happen? That loud crash was X Hunters bow falling off the rack.....the Ghost of LAS is back. :fear: His scope just snapped off the sight :mg:
> 
> the champ is out....:faint:
> 
> ...


that sucks good luck at las xhunter


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #7 -- Shootup Round 1*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 32 31 32 
Marcus  – 32 33 31 32 32 32 31 

Sten – 32 33 33 31 33 33 32 
Hornet – 32 31 32 32 32 32 32 

hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 33 33 32 32 

erdman41 – 32 33 32 31 31 31 33
treeman65 – 31 31 32 31 32 32 32 


Strong matches :clap:

But it's time for treeman to head on over to donate some cheek to the PINE....and Marcus you can HOP on over kangaroo style to the PINE.....

but actually you can stay right there. Cuz I am about to show your bow Sten what it's like to get Stung.:wink:

hardcoreBT and Brad HT...you guys get to dance together one more time also :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting round today. Sorry for stepping out but the lunch bus was leaving without me...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Shootup Round 1 -- shootoff*

Sten – 32 
Hornet – 33 

hardcorebowtech - 33 
Brad HT – 32 


Looks like hardcore is pretty hardcore....cuz he just smacked this PRO into the boards... Off to the PINE for you Brad HT:set1_punch:

Marcus...now you can load your boy into your kangaroo pouch and hop on over to the PINE.... thanks for playing...come again :wave3:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Next matches....

bowhunter _va VS Hornet 

hardcorebowtech VS erdman41


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #8 -- Shootup round 2*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 32 31 32 33 
Hornet – 32 31 32 32 32 32 32 33 

hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 33 
erdman41 – 32 33 32 31 31 31 33 32 


Erdman...good run my man but it's PINE time for you :doh:

Come on back over here bowhunter....time to have another VA battle :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sten – 32
> Hornet – 33
> 
> hardcorebowtech - 33
> ...


Seriously.. who brought the doughnuts...?

Dam... this pine thing sucks... next week Im hanging around longer... Mark it down :wink:

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #8 -- Shootup round 2 -- Shootoff*

bowhunter _va – 33 
Hornet – 32 

Dang it.....those 2314s got me again. :doh: another inside out 10... I need a line judge.... can a brotha get a call? Just one one?

Oh well good shooting bowhunter.... :clap:

Lucky for me...I'm the MC so I get to avoid the splinters...it's in my contract :evil5:


Next up...is the FINALS.


bowhunter _va VS hardcorebowtech 

and just like in the FINALs at LAS...ya gotta shoot 6 arrows this time


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*ShootUp FINALS*

bowhunter _va – 32 32 31 33 32 31 32 33 33 32

hardcorebowtech - 33 32 32 33 32 33 32 33 32 33


Good shooting guys....I thought my man bowhunter was gonna send hardcore to the PINE....but he blew that last arrow to put him away. :doh:

So it's back to the line for 6 more arrows.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*ShootUp FINALS -- Shootoff*

This is it folks.... well what should be it anyway :wink:

Who is gonna be the last man standing? 


bowhunter _va – 31 32

hardcorebowtech - 33 32 


WINNER WINNER.....Chicken Dinner....what a strong display of shooting :clap: congrats hardcore :darkbeer: Looks like ya got in a serious groove there. 

Good shooting bowhunter....must be a Va thing :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Good shooting, guys...

and thanks again, Hornet! Watching this at work is not easy...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and that concludes Week 3.....thanks everyone for playing along :cheers:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> and that concludes Week 3.....thanks everyone for playing along :cheers:


thanks for doing this hornet... I know it takes alot of time.. have a beer on me.... :darkbeer:

B~


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> erdman41 – 33
> 
> wolfman_73 – 29
> 
> Ohhhh...the pressure. Someone stepped up :clap: some choked. :chortle: It's PINE time for Wolfman Jack....:mg:


If anyone had seen that end irl.. It was ugly to say the least. My first ripe mater didn't taste so well.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

good shooting guys thanks b ho


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> thanks for doing this hornet... I know it takes alot of time.. have a beer on me.... :darkbeer:
> 
> B~


Not a problem....and yes it does take some work :wink: Thanks for the brew. :cheers:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Lovin' the shootup! Great job Hornet! Congrats hardcore!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Shoot up was cool. Don't worry, the Aussies will 'bounce' back.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:chortle: I know they will....glad you guys could play this week :darkbeer:


----------

